# 2001 nissan sentra ECU (computer Box ) question???



## raymente90 (Feb 15, 2007)

hi, there.
i need to replace my 2001 sentra' ECU ? 
manufacture day 9/2000, manual speed,

Dealer part #23710-5m110 , computer box 's # JA56Q21 B58, 
does anyone know if there is any interchangable ECU with different part #JA5?????? 

that would work?



Thank you so much


----------



## tpredrag (Dec 14, 2007)

Hi,

I have to replace ECU on my Nissan Sentra 2001 that has the same dealer part # 23710-5M110 , box# JA56Q21B58. Did you have any luck finding out if there is any interchangable ECU with different part #?

Thank you,


----------



## carlo_2222 (Jan 14, 2008)

*ecu*

hi there people! i got a nissan sentra 2001 as well, diagnosed as broken ecu, where can i find the ecu? i checked under the drivers seat nothing is there. i checked under the handbrake console just the srs. my car is right hand drive(NZ). could you please help me.


----------



## carlo_2222 (Jan 14, 2008)

hi there people! i got a nissan sentra 2001 as well, diagnosed as broken ecu, where can i find the ecu? i checked under the drivers seat nothing is there. i checked under the handbrake console just the srs. my car is right hand drive(NZ). could you please help me.


----------



## tpredrag (Dec 14, 2007)

When you open the hood, it is on the passenger side, right in the top corner. There are a couple of screws that you first have to remove.


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

if it's right hand drive i wonder if it would still be on the same side? here, i did this for a guy the other day, this is where the ecu is located on my 01


----------



## carlo_2222 (Jan 14, 2008)

ok, thanks heaps! ill get back to you guys if im still having problems. thanks!!!!!


----------



## carlo_2222 (Jan 14, 2008)

how did you know your ECU is brocken? (just wondering if its the same with mine) my car is idling strange, up and down 1200rpm-1500rpm-1200rpm-1500rpm continously, they scanned it and they changed throttle plus idle control unit,(which i paid for it)nothing happens,and then diagnosed as broken ecu. is it the same with you?


----------



## carlo_2222 (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## carlo_2222 (Jan 14, 2008)

i got a question, in replacing ECU.. Unplug the broken ECU and plug the new one and thats it? do we need to do something else? thanks!


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

it depends on if the new ecu has the same options that are on your car and a few other things. just plug it in and see if it starts  if not, come back, lol


----------



## rps180 (Aug 20, 2005)

The Sentra ECU's that are housed in the black box are not just ECUs, but
PCM's (powertrain control module). In other words, they are both an engine and transmission
control module in one.
Later models they reverted back to the two seperate control modules.
Anywho, there are varying symptoms of this, from trouble codes stuck, oxygen sensor heater
problems, idling problems, misfires, no injector signals, no AC clutch activation, and no start to
name a few. 
So to make a long story short, b15chik is right. Unfortunately, most cases the problems that arise are 
misleading and usually the tech only has the option of trying a known good PCM to see if the problems
go away.


----------



## max321 (Jan 30, 2008)

*Help please*

hi,
i need to replace my 2001 sentra XE ECU 
1.8 lt, automatic transmission,

Dealer part #5ZE1EM , computer box 's # JA56Q51 B70 0617, 
I looked every where for this part and i could'nt find it 
does any one know where to buy it from?
OR does anyone know if there is any interchangable ECU with different part #JA5?????? 


Thank you so much


----------



## tpredrag (Dec 14, 2007)

You should be looking for a dealer code that starts with 23710- or similar, not the one writen on the box. The best way to find the actual code is to call a dealer service and give them the VIN number and they will tell you the right number. A very good site through which to find used ECM-s is Car-Part.com--Used Auto Parts Market. That's how I found mine. I


----------



## ahatush (Mar 3, 2009)

its 2009 now and this is me coming out with the same kind of problem,, i just want to see how things worked out for all of you guys ,,,,


----------



## RAustin (Apr 9, 2009)

*2001 Nissan Setntra GXE 1.8 AT ECU Problem...also*

I read your posts and would also like to know if you guys have resolved the issue. I'm on the verge of ordering a refurb ECU for $300 and if I can save the money, that would be AWESOME! Let me know if the ECU was the problem. Thanks.


----------



## donnie1221 (Apr 11, 2009)

K, I just had this issue where the service engine light wouldn't go off, my regular mechanic told me they got rid of one code, the other was a dealer code. Basically the dealer said I had an automatic's cpu in my manual car and would need a manual cpu/ecu. So, I got one and did the switch this morning, no ses light on anymore!!! I'm very happy! If anyone's lookin for an automatic ECU, i'll sell it, $130.


----------



## fsboreal (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm interested, just sent you a message.


----------



## fsboreal (Apr 19, 2009)

I have a general question about the ECU unit. I think I need a new one and I wonder where people are reading the numbers from. 

I removed the entire black plastic case from the space in the engine compartment and opened up the case and inside is a metal box but I don't see any numbers on it. Are the numbers on the black plastic case? 


Also, when you get a new one does it come in the whole black case or do you just get the box inside? I think I may have found one at an auto salvage but I don't know the numbers.

Thanks


----------



## fsboreal (Apr 19, 2009)

Here's my story,

A few months back my 2001 sentra gxe 1.8 L started acting sluggish in the mornings, hot, warm or cold outside. It would seem like it was going to stall and so I would step on it and it would get going fine and wouldn't happen the rest of the day. Then it started to happen more frequently and then it didn't happen at all.

Then one day on the tollway it did it all the time and I barely made it off onto side streets. I would press the gas and it's like I didn't even do anything, it would bog down. I got it home and figured it was a fuel pump but the pump seemed fine. Then we thought it was a fuel pressure regulator because the pressure seemed a bit high so we replaced that.

Then I cleaned the Mass airflow sensor with a spray cleaner and it seemed like that helped. I drove it around the block and it got up to speed slowly but if you stepped on it it wouldn't even know you did anything. so then we thought throttle position sensor and I cleaned that. In the meantime I got a OBD to USB cable and some software and checked the data. It crashed the program and it wouldn't send all data, just some. The cable and program worked fine on my other car. So I think pretty much it's an ECM. I just need to know what to get and how to replace it.

Thanks


----------



## RAustin (Apr 9, 2009)

*2001 Nissan Sentra GXE - ECM troubles*

Update: I have replaced two of the O2 sensors on my sentra. I have replaced the fuel pump. I then replaced the ECM. NOTHING! Stupid Nissan! 

So my mechanic replaced the Mass Air Flow Sensor. Nothing. We sent the ECM back to where we got it so that they could check it.But they reported that it was working fine. So I am now waiting for a different ECM. Has anyone fixed this problem and if so, HOW? Toss me a bone. Thanks.


----------



## cypark (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi,

I bought 2001 xe 3 wks ago and I had ses light since 5 min after I bought the car.
Since then, mass air flow sensor has been changed 3 times and the dealer (and his mechanic) has no idea what to do. 

The code the car is giving is interpreted to be having problem with following three.
1. Mass air flow sensor
2. ECU
3. Wiring (Connection)

I will post if it gets solved. 

Good luck to everyone!!!


----------



## cypark (Jul 8, 2009)

RECALL: 2000 - 2003 Nissan Sentra 
NHTSA Campaign Number: 03V455000 Home | National Highway Traffic Safety Administration(NHTSA) | U.S. Department of Transportation

Manufacturer NISSAN NORTH AMERICA, INC. 
Recall Date: 11/17/2003 
Potential Number Of Units Affected: 630000 

Description: ENGINE AND ENGINE COOLING 

Summary: ON CERTAIN PASSENGER VEHICLES, THE CIRCUIT BOARD FOR THE CRANK POSITION SENSOR MAY HAVE AN IMPROPER SOLDER JOINT DUE TO SOLDER DEFORMATION CAUSED BY HEAT STRESS ACCELERATED BY THE EXISTENCE OF FLUX RESIDUE DURING THE SOLDERING PROCESS. 

Consequence: THIS COULD CAUSE THE "SERVICE ENGINE SOON" WARNING LIGHT TO COME ON, CREATE A NO START CONDITION, CAUSE REDUCED ENGINE POWER, OR CAUSE THE ENGINE TO STOP RUNNING WITHOUT WARNING DURING VEHICLE OPERATION, WHICH COULD RESULT IN A CRASH. 

Remedy: DEALERS WILL REPLACE THE CRANK POSITION SENSORS. VEHICLES INVOLVED IN A PREVIOUS RECALL CAMPAIGN, 01V357, ARE ALSO INCLUDED IN THIS NEW CAMPAIGN. THE REPLACEMENT SENSORS USED IN THAT CAMPAIGN ARE ALSO AFFECTED. OWNER NOTIFICATION BEGAN ON DECEMBER 22, 2003. OWNERS SHOULD CONTACT NISSAN AT 1-800-647-7261 OR INFINITI AT 1-800-662-6200.


----------



## tyrob42 (Mar 15, 2010)

How about a 06 Sentra 1.8L do you know where the ECU is on that?.


----------



## armand36 (Apr 23, 2011)

*2000 Nissan Sentra replace ECM TCM PCM code p1605*

Hi everyone, just giving some insight on an issue I had. I have a 2000 Nissan Sentra GXE with a *1.8L motor, automatic transmission, power windows, and no security system* (when I was looking at junk yards they always asked me those) . I had the ses light on with code P1605 and the symptom was that the car would start in second gear go to third but never into fourth gear so it would revving up high(5k rpm)while going 60mph and you couldn't turn overdrive on/off. I replaced the ecm since these cars come equipped with a pcm which includes ecm and tcm in one. My pcm number was RC 5ZE1RC JA56L60. The one I purchased from ebay for $200 number was RC 5ZE1RC JA56Q47. The number was slightly different but it worked perfectly. It starts in first gear and goes through all of them perfectly. Everything works normally. 
Hope this helps.  Im not a mechanic im just a weekend diy kinda guy so confirm if this will work for you.


----------



## juan0567 (May 13, 2012)

*2000 nissan sentra gxe 1.8*

@armand36 where exactly are those computers located? i have been having that exact problem i thought it was the transmission but its still does the same thing(stuck on 2nd gear will not change after) i bought the TCM tranny computer module..


----------



## juan0567 (May 13, 2012)

@armand36 where exactly are those computers located? i have been having that exact problem i thought it was the transmission but its still does the same thing(stuck on 2nd gear will not change after) i bought the TCM tranny computer module..


----------



## armand36 (Apr 23, 2011)

*pcm location*

@juan my pcm was located in the firewall on the passenger side. Top left corner if you are facing the engine, should be in a plastic casing that goes into the firewall. 
-goodluck


----------



## jchristiansen49 (Apr 10, 2015)

fsboreal said:


> Here's my story,
> 
> A few months back my 2001 sentra gxe 1.8 L started acting sluggish in the mornings, hot, warm or cold outside. It would seem like it was going to stall and so I would step on it and it would get going fine and wouldn't happen the rest of the day. Then it started to happen more frequently and then it didn't happen at all.
> 
> ...


Hi, i know your post was several years ago. I'm having almomst the exact same issues you talked about. What did you find was causing the problem? I'm thinking mine is the ECU but wanted to ask about your experience first. If it was the ECU, did you put in a used one? Was it already programmed and ready to install? Any input is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## wsl407 (Apr 10, 2015)

I can tell you that with my 2001 Nissan Sentra GXE 1.8L it has been the Mass Air Flow sensor failing that caused my exact same symptoms you guys are seeing. The seller of the new MAF had a note in it saying that it was recommended to reset the "adaptive" settings of the ECU back to the original factory settings. I was online now looking at how to reset the ECU of it's "adaptive" settings and saw your post. I called a local Nissan dealership this morning and the service tech told me the easiest way to rest it was to take both terminal cables off of the battery and hold them together for 30 or more seconds. Put the cables back on and start it up and should be good to go. I wanted to see if anyone else had tried this method before I did it. I've seen some similar kind of stuff. This be the 2nd MAF in it's lifetime.
Let us pray


----------



## raiderromo37 (May 27, 2015)

check your fuses. I had the same code on a 2000 Nissan frontier 3.3 v6. I ran a new wire to the starter from the key and it started, but had no power from take off. I ended up figuring out that the truck has a inhibitor relay. I guess this some how sends a signal to start the vehicle, but also control something that controls the transmission. it was a 10 amp fuse in the fuse box inside the truck. I think it said ignition control something. I checked all the fuses and seen that this one was blown. replaced it and got my signal to the starter back, and power back to the transmission.


----------



## i_palma72 (Oct 23, 2015)

*Problems with my Nissan.*

I bought a 2001 Nissan Sentra 1.8L , but I need a computer for it. I have been looking EVERYWHERE to find a computer model number that would be compatible with my car. The model numbers that I have red fit my car are 137105M115; 137105M116; and 137105M117. I have also been looking all over the place for a computer online to see if I could buy it but I really don't want to spend $500. Does anyone know where I can buy a computer with the same model number, or know what other model numbers are compatible with this car. Any information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Those are Nissan part numbers and won't be listed on the ECM, itself. The ECM is programmable, so, if you find one for a 2001 Sentra, you could have the dealer reprogram it to the correct software part number. Have you considered having your original repaired? Circuit Board Mechanics is one place that does it; just Google-search for them.


----------



## dewgwe (Nov 29, 2015)

I just had this issue where the service engine light wouldn't go off.


----------



## dewgwe (Nov 29, 2015)

I just had this issue where the service engine light wouldn't go off.


----------

